# Grady pups?



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Who's got one? What do you like/dislike? Have they started making any noise at trials yet? 

Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Got a 10 month old out of a MH dam, he's getting ready to move from the T to the TT (would be further along if his trainer hadn't left for the MN for a month while we get snowed on here) and doing fine in the yard and doing simple doubles. Great personality, handsome, good size yellow male with great coat, nice bone and straight, thick tail, not noisy (so far anyway). Not big marks yet, he was such a lanky young pup, didn't want to put those growing legs in a lot of rough stuff. Nice drive but not over the top, eager to please, loves everyone. Easy dog for me to work with so far.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Tim Doane had a litter sired by Grady this year. Give him a call and see if he's gotten any feedback from that breeding.

http://www.kingseedkennels.com/home.html


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My brother and I own a 10 month old out of a breeding that Chad Cox put together. I think our boy is a littermate to Kim's pup. Our guy is already 70 lbs. He is a very nice hard going marker. He seems a little slow to mature mentally/emotionally, but not in any way negative. We are VERY excited about this guy. He seems to be really talented. Although, not in any hurry at all with him. He has 3 Junior passes to date, but we really plan on running him in Derbies when ready.
He also has a great personality.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I seen one of Tim's pups at the grand this fall(obviously not running), I think they are about 5 months old or so because he wasn't doing force-fetch with them yet. Looked like really nice pups, good conformation, and didn't seem to be too inclined towards vocalization. 
I did not have a chance to see them retrieve, but if you give Tim a call, I sure he would be happy to tell you about the pups. He is at the MN right now.

Abby


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> My brother and I own a 10 month old out of a breeding that Chad Cox put together. I think our boy is a littermate to Kim's pup. Our guy is already 70 lbs. He is a very nice hard going marker. He seems a little slow to mature mentally/emotionally, but not in any way negative. We are VERY excited about this guy. He seems to be really talented. Although, not in any hurry at all with him. He has 3 Junior passes to date, but we really plan on running him in Derbies when ready.
> He also has a great personality.


Yep, same litter (mine was the only yellow) and I will ditto the slow to mature in some respects, he's very much an overgrown puppy in a big dog body, though he's handling training just fine, Tim is a very cool guy with young dogs and taking it at the right pace, no rush, I'm happy with Rhody's attitude and understanding of new concepts.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I bought one of Tim Doan's Grady pups.. (out of a Ramblin Man bitch)We have big plans for him and hoping down the road some day he'll really compliment my girls.
He LOVES to please..and learns very fast. He seems to also have that wonderful ON/OFF switch..We are progressing thru the Bill Hillman DVD together..like a knife thru butter.(No vocals) He's going to be a big boy judging from the length of bone and size of paws. I would recommend one again and again...from what I am seeing so far....


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

I just had a litter by Grady this past summer. The pups are just past four months old. The reports I have gotten are very good. 

1. Very intelligent and comfortable in any setting they're placed in.
2. Very quiet and clean.
3. Go getters in the field, but turn it off in the house. (I think all are "house dogs" as well as training for trials.)
4. All seem to love the water and have been swimming early on.
5. Four or five have been regularly retrieving pigeons and/or ducks out to 100 yards.

Overall everyone has been quite pleased. They seem to be smart and eager to please.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Kyle, a 10 month old Grady pup was RJ in the derby at Carolina Piedmont on Friday. I watched his first 3 series and all I can say is WOW!!!!!! I had to leave before the last, so I don't know what happened there, but those first 3 were just about flawless!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

2tall said:


> Kyle, a 10 month old Grady pup was RJ in the derby at Carolina Piedmont on Friday. I watched his first 3 series and all I can say is WOW!!!!!! I had to leave before the last, so I don't know what happened there, but those first 3 were just about flawless!


That same pup got a 3rd in the derby last weekend. Clint Joiners dog.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a six month old and is coming along well. I agree a little slow to mature but is a pleasure in the yard. Can be sensitive at times but bounces back real nice. Seems to be a decent marker as of right now , could be better if i could hold him back to actually watch the mark  ... So far so good definitley likes to retrieve..........


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies. Sounds like he's putting out some nice pups for the most part. No reports of any sensational pups either way yet.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

AKG said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Sounds like he's putting out some nice pups for the most part. No reports of any sensational pups either way yet.


Grady is fairly young at 5. His oldest litter is just 2 this month, Grady's owner kept one, who was QAA before 2 years of age as well as continuing to place in Derby, he aged out this month. Littermate has a Q 3rd as well as derby points. Another pup, Gizmo, 13 mos, has finished all 4 derbies he's run so far including a 1st and 2 fourths. Several other pups with derby placements and JH passes. Maybe not sensational but some consistency with young ones, only time will tell with the major stakes and big titles.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

AKG said:


> Who's got one? What do you like/dislike? Have they started making any noise at trials yet?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kyle


How is yours doing ???


----------



## choch2odog (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got a 9 month old grady pup out of QAA dog that ran AA stakes for a # of years. He is has matured very quickly. Took to obedience well, got through force fetch and collar conditioning quickly, has been quick to learn to stop on the whistle and casts well for a young dog. Takes good lines is not detered by cover. Is waterey and stylish and appears to have a decent memory. The one question I really can't answer is how well he can mark. He has had knee issue for 6 months so his marking has been limited severely. TPLO scheduled for NOV 10. It's been like getting a new bike for x-mas and having a foot of snow on the ground. I am really anxious to determine his marking ability at longer distances.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm curious about Grady as a sire as well. He may be on my radar as a potential sire in the future.

Who has pups that are successfully competing in Field Trials? Derby points? Qualifying placements?


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Jason-
Mine is doing ok. Seems to be a smart little fellow. No noise/cleanliness issues. Took to obedience pretty quickly. Still using treats. Really likes the water. Not the most intense retrieving pup I've ever owned, but certainly enjoys it. 

Carol-
Are you going to Palmetto this weekend?

Vicki-
That's what I want to know. Have very many started finishing/placing in trials?

Kim-
Thanks for the input!

Kyle


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a Grady pup out of Contenders Dora. At the beginning he was too sensitive for formal obedience, but has come on strong in the past six months.

A fantastic marker, steady, and just an all around great dog to be around. He now can handle more pressure than my other dogs. A definite derby dog, and a possible Q or Amateur dog. He really likes to please and I just love this dog.

He is such a gentleman that even if he didn't turn out to be a field trialer, my wife and daughter would have killed me if we thought about washing him out.

Grady is a worthwhile sire.

Loren


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a Grady pup out of a FC AFC bitch. She is a little on the sensitive side. She hated bumpers at first, but loved birds. My pro kept telling me to be patient, that she is too smart, and doesn't understand why she has to do the boring yard work. That was then, now she goes thru the TT like nothing and has fun while doing it. Great marking dog, that is very steady, and quiet. She just turned 1, so i am expecting her to really take off on the winter trip to Georgia.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I have a male from Grady and Zoe(female owned by John B. and Matt J.. She is the dam of Willie). "Jack" turned a year old last month. Here is MHO on Jack.

Will he be an AA dog? Don't have a clue. He has just started basics. See why later below. I do think he was a little slow to mature as far as being serious about things.

Does he want to learn? Absolutely. Since I brought him home last fall we have played all kinds of games and learned parlor tricks. I just loved teaching him from the first day and he loved learning. 

Water-crazy about it. He will hurl himself off a bank, swim a few yards out in big circles, turn around, go back on the bank, and leap back into the water. He will play this game until I call him back in.

Retrieving desire-strong. We did have to quit for a while as he would take off with the item and I got tired of chasing after him while trying to step on a rope. 

Temperament-even though he is young, he can turn the juice off, and loves being petted. Can be a clown at times. My nephews played with him a lot and he never got out of control or tried to bite.

However, for a dog that moves as well and as smooth as he does, the "exuberance of youth," so to speak, has got in his way. In March he sliced a pad that probably could have been stitched. He did this somehow in one of the beautiful manicured ponds in south Georgia where hundreds of dogs are trained each winter. In June in a freak accident in my back yard, he broke the femur in his right back leg. Right now, he has just finished up rehab and is ready to go! I am not sure what he will encounter next!

In summary, no matter what happens in the field, Jack is a wonderful dog and I would not hesitate to purchase another puppy from his lines-sire and/or dam.

Hoping you will hear about him later in the "events" forum and not "need advice from RTF vets" forum-

Lisa


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a Grady pup that I purchased from Peter Motola. He is a big lovable dog that is a joy to have around. He too was a little slow to mature, but like others have said he is a solid member of the family and a real hard charger. He is smart, good looking, and loves to retrieve. 

Until recently I trained young dogs for a living and have had the good fortune of being around some nice dogs, Grady is a stud and his kids have been stamped with the old mans breed improving talents. The pup I have is quiet at the line, tractable, and to date a great young dog marker. He turns 1 in the end of January and I wouldn't trade him.

Lastly, Chad Baker is a first class guy and his amazing dog is a reflection of the owner.

Jeff Edwards
Tucquan Kennels


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

At this point, I could not be more please with the progress of my 10 month old pup. So far she appears to be a really nice marker. The feedback from everyone I sold a pup to, has been very positive. One comment I keep getting, is how smart the pups are, quick learners, and very nice markers. If I breed my female again, I will definitely use Grady.
Chad Cox


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds a lot like mine. Seems to be a pretty smart, quick learner. Again, mine's only 5 months old so it's all been games up to this point but he picks up on them fast. I'm very eager to see what Grady's get starts doing this fall and next spring.

Thanks to all for the replies! 

Kyle


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Cut-N-Shoot's Runnin' with Scissors......Cutter
10 month old male on his way through basics. Quick learner and smart.
Still has a lot of youngin' in him, with all the desire to be a competitor.
Grady/Grasses Carolina Sweet Temptation pup.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anyone have Grady pup(s) with US Derby points or qualifying placements?


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Does anyone have Grady pup(s) with US Derby points or qualifying placements?


Yes. There are several. However, the oldest Grady pups are just now 2 years old. Most are less than 1 year old. They look promising, but its really too early to tell.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Does anyone have Grady pup(s) with US Derby points or qualifying placements?


Chad has one... a yellow, Traveler. He was started by VanEngen and is now on Lardy's truck. Nice dog.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Does anyone have Grady pup(s) with US Derby points or qualifying placements?


Chad Baker & John Stracka, Derby pts and Q placements, Clint Joyner, Danny Luttrell, Derby points.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Does anyone have Grady pup(s) with US Derby points or qualifying placements?


Vicki,

Danny Luttrell has a Grady pup that is 13 months old and has a 1st, 2-4ths and a jam in the derby. 


Sean


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Danny Lutrells is now on the derby list. Clints is only 10 months old and has derby points.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe Mr. Baker would be so kind as to tell us a little about what Grady was like as a pup...?


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

I heard that Mary and Bill Hillman have three Grady pups from the same litter as my pup. (Grady x Contenders Dora). 

I cannot wait until early next year when I plan to run my Grady pup in his first derby.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

He is ugly


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

He isn't all that great looking. But I do see more and more breeding's.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

AKG i'll be glad to tell you about Grady as a pup. He was marking birds out to 100yds at 10 weeks old. I ran a double with him at 12 wks with Mark Chase and Ben Hucks being my birdboys, Mark threw the memory bird at 70yds and ben threw the go bird at 30yds they both thought I was crazy and proably still do, but Gman knows where the birds are in most instances. He is a pin point marker most of the time but with the help of Mike and the Handjem crew they have taught him how to be a good area marker as well. When Grady was a pup my wife would throw birds every day and I would have a few BumperBoy setups at lunch or real early in the morning. I remember the night I brought him home from WI. I told paige we have to do this crate training deal, as soon as I was asleep she put him in the bed and he hasn't left it yet except when he was at Jim's or Mike's place. He gets to spend plenty of time in either Mike's house or Ray's place when he is up north now. Gman is calm as a cucumber in the house, great with Ira my 3 1/2yr old daughter (she can run him on marks and loves to blow daddy's green whistle and yell sit. At 13 wks he would line to a back pile 150yds away, i couldnt handle but he is a very natural lining dog. I'm not sure if these are some of the things you are wanting to know or not. He was #6 on the derby list with 5 wins, including a 1st,2nd,and 3rd at the big triple d/q in LA. He got a jam in his first Q at 17mnths and won a 48 dog q the next week. If you have never seen him run I can tell you he will never get thrown out for having bad style. Even with all the surgery he has been thru in the past 6 wks he has recovered extremely well I told Mike he looks like he is 2 again. He had a grass awn removed along with 2 ribs and a piece of lung and his diaphram moved forward to the next rib and reattached.
I am very happy with Traveler, he shows alot of traits of his daddy. If you have any ?'s feel free to send me a pm.
Lets keep our fingers crossed Gman can run by Nov 15th!
CB


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Waterdogs said:


> He is ugly


SHAME on you............


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Waterdogs said:


> He is ugly


 

Never seen him in person but judging by his picture in Retriever news I'd say he is a fine looking animal.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

ya he's just hideous... i hope you are kidding.. he's a gorgeous animal


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

HE IS NOT AN UGLY DOG!!!

The time I saw him run, he literally made the hair stand up on my arms and neck. The most stylish dog I have EVER seen run. I just had to have one of his pups in hopes of having that type of style in my kennel. 2 months later I owned a Grady baby.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Waterdogs said:


> He is ugly


Your joking right??


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

he must be talking about chad.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I had the pleasure of judging Grady early in his Derby career. It's been a while but if I'm not mistaken, he won both of the Derbies I judged him in. I can vouch for him being a fine animal at an early age. I have been a big fan since the first time I saw him run. Very calm on the line, watched the birds intensely but when Chad releases him, look out.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Kip, I agree with you. Nice looking dog, Chad is another story.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Kip and Mark said. Besides that, Chad is a known and shameless cookie beggar.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> What Kip and Mark said. Besides that, Chad is a known and shameless cookie beggar.


That's because they're your cookies....  Grady is also a very sweet dog. If you're at a FT, and he's staked out by Lardy's truck, he will make sure he gets your attention to pet him...  And pretty is as pretty does.... whether you like his looks or not (I think he's cute), any dog looks good with as many points and ribbons that Grady has racked up in a short amount of time.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Blue ribbons sure makes a dog look good!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Lets keep our fingers crossed Gman can run by Nov 15th!


Amen to that.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Chad,

I hope Grady makes a full recovery and is able to run the National.

I, too, have judged Grady in field trials. He won the Open the last time he ran under me--Madison, I think. What an animal & his competition was not subpar by any means!

I am interested in his get's accomplishments. Specifically, can he reproduce himself? That's the basis for my questions about his pups, nothing more, nothing less. Certainly, my remarks should not be interpreted as a detraction from him in any regard.

Good luck.

Vicki


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

I am interested in his get's accomplishments. Specifically, can he reproduce himself? That's the basis for my questions about his pups, nothing more, nothing less.

Vicki[/QUOTE]

Thats a million dollar question!


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Had to give you guys something to talk about. I got to see him a good bit last winter. Great dog. No Ray is the ugly one except we both had the same luck with the southern girls. So maybe we both are ugly. Im sure he will have some great off spring that will make it to the right homes.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I judged one of Grady's pups, Traveler, in the Q this past summer. He was not even two yet, as he was running the derby and the Q. It was a one day derby/Q and Traveler got second in the Q and think he also got a third in the Derby. Pretty impressive pup to me...


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks to all for the replies! I hope he's ready to roll in a couple of weeks.

Thanks again!

Kyle


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Vicki,

I have trained with Clint's pup and with George's pup both from Grady, both can MARK. In a couple of years when it's time I will be owning and training a Grady Pup!

I have also run against and watched Grady run and the pups I have seen are very much like the ol'man.

Chad hope to see you and Grady next month, tell Paige and the little ones hello.

David Barrow


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

what about the size of the pups ? Mine just turned 6 months old and is 60 pounds.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Jason,
Our guy is 10 months, and weighs in at 70lbs. He's BIG and athletic!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> Jason,
> Our guy is 10 months, and weighs in at 70lbs. He's BIG and athletic!!!


My littermate to yours is the same. I think he's going to fill out to the 80 lb range, he's big boned too.


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a female, that is a littermate to David's and Kim's pup. She is very tall and skinny right now, but she will be a big female once she fills out. Its kind of strange because I own the mother also and she weighs a whopping 52lbs. I think Grady weighs about 70-75lbs.
Chad Cox


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

Kim, Chad, and David

I have a littermate also and he is going to be a solid, good size dog. 

He is a little slow in maturing but a solid marker and has a explosive water entry.

He comes to the line looking out and locks on the first white coat he locates.

Chad you raised a great litter and look forward to what these pups accomplish.

Mr. Baker I hope the best for Grady and look forward too him returning.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

One of the traits that made me choose Grady over any other sire was his house manners. My 1 year old Grady pup is turning out to be a remarkably talented dog, but the most important attribute is his ability to co-exist with my 2 year old daughter.

This picture is from yesterday and my daughter is 2 1/2. Even at 4 months he was always such a kind and gentle dog. 

At 1 years old, he is getting finalizing his training for the derby but he can relax next to my daughter. Love it!!! If you want a dog that can retrieve and be a valued member of the family I couldn't be happier.

We send our best to Grady and we hope he can show his talent at the nationals!!!

Loren


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine really turned it on over the last few days. He's only 5 months old and has always liked retrieving but over the last few days he's really turned on the switch. I agree with Loren, really 'nice' dog around the house. 

Kyle


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

My pup is 4 months old and a very nice girl. We bred our 55 pound Ram daughter to Grady and one of the males was 20 pounds at 7 weeks. He went to Minn. and will be on Rick Stawski's truck in the spring.

My pup is very fast and loves the water. She will jump as hard as she can on entry and if it's running water she tears around in it like a wild idiot. She loves to stick her whole head under the water and then run off as fast as she can. Her mother is also very fast and an incredible athelete.

She will curl up on the seat of my truck an behave perfectly and is very well behaved in the house unless there is another dog inside for her to harass.

I have not asked for any obedience other than sit but she learned that very quickly. 

Her desire to retrieve is really coming on strong and I will begin formal ob soon as long as it dosnt slow down her desire to retrieve. 

She is going to be a good size girl also. Very nice bone structure, good looking so far.

Hey Chad, why are all these folks callin you ugly?


----------

